# fennec foxes?



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

hi everyone 

where could i find a pair of fennec foxes for sale? i know there like £3500+ just havent seen any around or do not know a breeder any ideas folks


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

go to the TSKA exotics website n have a look on there. contact numbers are on there too for enquiries. just google it


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> go to the TSKA exotics website n have a look on there. contact numbers are on there too for enquiries. just google it


HAHA standard RFUK response get TSKA lol, bless nes what would we do without her


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

skimsa said:


> HAHA standard RFUK response get TSKA lol, bless nes what would we do without her


you mean him? TSKA is actually Rory's side of the business


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you mean him? TSKA is actually Rory's side of the business


Aye i know they both do it, just know Neri is on here more


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't you have to talk to your local council about these?
I'm sure I read before that some councils won't let people have things like fennec, skunks etc etc!

Might be worth checking up on just incase!!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> Don't you have to talk to your local council about these?
> I'm sure I read before that some councils won't let people have things like fennec, skunks etc etc!
> 
> Might be worth checking up on just incase!!


nope they arent on DWA and so the council will not need to get involved. if they tell you that you will need DWA tell them to look at the DEFRA website and at the dangerous wild animals license and the animals that it lists then go:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
stu


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

yup. no license required for fennecs. 

However, they are quite hard work. destructive and if you have any other pets, such as dogs or cats, they can "do that animals head in" by constantly wanting to play. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lovely animals though. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

In my top five of my very long wanted list *lol*


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I am looking to get some aswell, let me know how you get along!
TTFN!-
Elina


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Nerys currently does not have a landline internet connection at present, so to be fair has not been online for a good few months now.

NB to Elina, did you get my second response regarding FF?

BT also seem to believe that l am living in outer space, and whilst at least l have a dongle, signal strength vrs speed is very poor.

R

PS OP: We are currently advertising Fennecs, but their time for release has been lengthened, we believe they will be made available to us in the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

No hun sorry I haven't yet gotten your second reply...
-
Elina


----------

